# Wax coated sprinkler head



## cda (Nov 2, 2013)

Is a wax coated sprinkler head

Quick response

Or

Not quick response

Anyone require a wax coated or corrosion resistant head for indoor pools???


----------



## fireguy (Nov 2, 2013)

Go to Tyco http://www.tyco-fire.com/index.php?P=product&B=&S=S6

then  http://www.tyco-fire.com/index.php?P=tdsect&B=&S=S1

try tech bulletins

TFP 161, TFP171, TFP176, TFP110, TFP151

you will see SR, QR available in wax, lead, white poly, wax over lead.  I have used lead and poly in pool rooms.  I like the poly because the coating does not seem to come off as easily as wax when the wrench come in contact with the flats.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 10, 2013)

> Anyone require a wax coated or corrosion resistant head for indoor pools???


Yep!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RJJ (Nov 11, 2013)

I do and had a complete job replaced because they were not the right heads.


----------

